# Please welcome Dark Horse to IronMag! :)



## Dark Horse (Sep 28, 2016)

What's up brothers. Dark Horse here from ASF (and other places) stopping in to say hi and do the intro thing. Looking forward to getting to know the members here!


----------



## brazey (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Mish (Sep 30, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Anabolik2k (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey DH! Welcome...


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2017)

Dark Horse said:


> What's up brothers. Dark Horse here from ASF (and other places) stopping in to say hi and do the intro thing. Looking forward to getting to know the members here!


Good to see you here!


----------



## BadGas (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to this side of the tracks bro.. 

If my memory serves me right, Weren't you the rep that saved a bunch of members from ordering gear from a now defunct lab.. When they were advertising a sale?? 

Solid!



Dark Horse said:


> What's up brothers. Dark Horse here from ASF (and other places) stopping in to say hi and do the intro thing. Looking forward to getting to know the members here!


----------



## yesidont (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome


----------



## CrazySteroids (Jan 19, 2017)

welcome brother


----------

